# 1 TB Free Email System...



## Slam Team (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi everybody...

U won't believe but HRIDERS.COM is giving off 1 TB literally for free...that is 1000 GB ... that equals 1000 G Mail Accounts... It has a 500 Mb attachment limit... 

But don't forget G Mail...its far better than this one...this site can be used for data backups...

neways njoy...

Bye !!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2004)

These topics were discussed to death!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11223&highlight=1+tb+email


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 5, 2005)

Many people don't know abt it still....atleast new users ... old things which are unknown to new users.... keep in mind before u post... neways sorry if u mind it.... bye


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 5, 2005)

my lad, the point is how reliable r they n how long they gonna be there, therez no point in having that if they gonna close shop in a month or so

get the point, n i am promise u they have no intention of giving 1tb belive me, they gonna crapp on ya if u even reach 100gb


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 5, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> Many people don't know abt it still....atleast new users ... old things which are unknown to new users.... keep in mind before u post... neways sorry if u mind it.... bye


HEy u think we have not discussed abt 1TB mailbox before?

 ATleast see the rules:


			
				digitadmin said:
			
		

> * *Do not create new topics unnecessarily.*
> Use the â€œSearchâ€? link to find similar topics before posting a new thread. If multiple threads of the same topic are found, the first (oldest) will remain, and the rest will be deleted.



*img70.exs.cx/img70/1381/search.png

Some mebers may be new to forums but not to 1tb email box.


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 14, 2005)

Watch the no. of views the post has...do u think that everybody out of that 92 views knew abt Hriders.com .. Do keep new users in mind before postin dood ..


----------



## theraven (Jan 14, 2005)

the no. of views has nuthing to do with the usefullness of the thread
some ppl search for it ..a nd since urs was the last one.. this link pops up first
hence they check this topic before the old one
besides that some ppl just click on "view unanswered posts " or "View posts since last visit" and this topic would comme up then too
plz refrain from posting duplicate threads
also refrain from bumping threads which are of absolutely no use
theres already an "which email is best " thread runnin
check bats unofficial rules for the link

its a duty of a new user to read the rules which includ "searching before posintg"
hence theres nuthin to keep in mind

even tho memnbership to this forum is free .. it isnt a right it is a priveledge ( just like driving )
do not abuse it ... do not misuse it .. stick to the rules and u'll be fine here


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2005)

Heck, what the hell u want, u are not regular and keep posting after 10 days  

Hmm, in my first post here, did i say anything wrong? Just this topic was discussed a couple of times and again u started such a thread... 



			
				Slam Team said:
			
		

> Watch the no. of views the post has...do u think that everybody out of that 92 views knew abt Hriders.com .. Do keep new users in mind before postin dood ..


Hmm, even locked threads have lots of views, does that mean it was a good and usefull topic? 


And everyone was a newbie when they join..., i dint go and post like this, anyway u are supposed to search b4 u start a new thread.


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I am sorry... for not searchin the forum first... but my browser sux.. slow connectivity.. so i generally don't search... from next time buddies...


----------



## mira000111 (Jan 15, 2005)

why I need SO much space? 1 GB is enough for 1 life.......


----------



## sms_solver (Jan 16, 2005)

How can they provide 1TB mail, they might be thinking that no man can ever reach or can fill 1TB space.

I have once said that even if one received 500 mails each having 50KB size, it will take more than 100yrs to fill 1TB space.

to test this 1TB mailing system, we might have to create sw that sends mail to one particular site -- I am saying spamming a lot to test if it can handle it or not.


----------



## lavanjoy (Jan 16, 2005)

yes..How long  will they prvide this service?

hmmm.I got only 4% in yahoo and 1% in gmail.....So I will go to signup there after 20 or 30 years.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 16, 2005)

But Is it really neccessary??
 1 GB is really a lot......


----------



## chandan@sahagroup.com (May 30, 2007)

quote=Slam Team]Hi everybody...

U won't believe but HRIDERS.COM is giving off 1 TB literally for free...that is 1000 GB ... that equals 1000 G Mail Accounts... It has a 500 Mb attachment limit... 

But don't forget G Mail...its far better than this one...this site can be used for data backups...

neways njoy...

Bye !![/quote]


----------



## ThinkFree (May 30, 2007)

Dump that topic as now one can get unlimited space on Rediffmail, Yahoo and rest would be following soon. Companies are knowing that nobody can use so much space, they don't want to attract more customers to their services by that


----------



## tgpraveen (May 30, 2007)

yahoo has unlimited why use this now?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for bumping 2+ yrs old thread


----------

